# Je viens du Japon



## petitm

Si je suis originaire du Japon, et je me suis installé en France, je peux dire : "Je viens du Japon".

Mais si j'habite toujours au Japon et je voyage seulement en France pour un certain temps avant de retourner dans mon pays, puis-je dire tout de même : "Je viens du Japon" à quelqu'un que je rencontre en France ?

Ou bien, la locution "venir de" (au présent) implique que la personne a définitivement quitté le pays ?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.


----------



## polei

Si vous êtes originaire du Japon, installé en France, il serait plus exact de dire exactement cela. "Je suis originaire du Japon"!

"Je viens du Japon" convient tout à fait pour quelqu'un qui en vient et va y retourner.

J'espère que ceci répond à votre question.


----------



## petitm

Merci, vous m'avez rassuré.

Alors, la différence entre "Je viens du Japon" et "Je suis venu du Japon"? (Il s'agit toujours d'un Japonais qui voyage en France.)

Le premier insiste sur ma nationalité et le second sur l'action de venir?

La question trop évidente pour vous peut-être, mais pas pour moi.


----------



## Jomarju

oui c'est exactement ça. en plus, il me semble qu'après "Je suis venu du Japon" on attend une suite "Je suis venu du Japon pour m'installer en France en 2008 " par exemple.


----------



## petitm

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Aoyama

> Si vous êtes originaire du Japon, installé en France, il serait plus exact de dire exactement cela. "Je suis originaire du Japon"!
> 
> "Je viens du Japon" convient tout à fait pour quelqu'un qui en vient et va y retourner.


Hum ... je ne serais pas si catégorique. "Je viens du Japon" peut très bien se dire pour quelqu'un _arrivant_ _en provenance _du Japon ( à l'aéroport, en réponse par exemple à la question d'un douanier "vous arrivez/venez d'où ?"), mais cela peut aussi également se dire dans un contexte "neutre", je viens du Japon = je suis Japonais(e).
Quant à "Je suis originaire du Japon", hors contexte particulier, cela ne s'emploierait pas. La question référente serait d'ailleurs "vous êtes originaire d'où ?" (d'où êtes-vous originaire ?) qui ne se rencontre principalement que dans un cadre administratif.


----------



## petitm

Imaginons ces deux situations...

A : (dans une soirée) Tu es né(e) en France? - Non, je viens du Japon, mais j'habite ici depuis longtemps.

B : (dans un parc) Vous êtes Parisien(ne)? - Non, je viens du Japon, je voyage pendant mes vacances scolaires.

"Je viens du Japon" peut être remplacé par "Je suis originaire du Japon", seulement dans la A, n'est-ce pas?

Le problème c'est que dans mon dico (français-japonais), "venir de" est traduit par "être originaire de", mais cela ne marche pas toujours. 

Apparemment la même question se pose avec "come from" en anglais.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour petitm et bienvenue sur le forum !

Je crois que la réponse "je viens du Japon" répondrait plutôt aux questions :

- tu es d'où / d'où es-tu ?
- d'où viens-tu ?
- de quel pays es-tu originaire ?
- tu es français ?

Et dans ce cas, cela ne dit rien sur le fait qu'on soit temporairement ou définitivement en France, on peut l'utiliser dans un cas comme dans l'autre.


----------



## Aoyama

PZ a raison, mais je pense qu'il faut rester simple.
La réponse la plus_ naturelle_ à ces questions reste "je suis Japonais(e)".
"Je suis originaire du Japon" sous-entend que l'on pourrait être français (ou d'une autre nationalité), mais être d'origine japonaise.
Un Français pourrait dire : "j'habite à Paris mais je suis originaire d'Indre- et-Loire", ou encore "ses parents, originaires d'Arménie, se sont établis à Marseille dans les années 20".
Quant à "je viens du Japon", la tournure est possible, mais artificielle. Elle se dira plus fréquemment en anglais et ... en japonais.


----------



## Chimel

Tout à fait d'accord avec Aoyama.

Précisons cependant ceci, pour éviter tout malentendu:


> Quant à "je viens du Japon", la tournure est possible, mais artificielle


... pour dire qu'on est né dans ce pays, qu'on y a vécu longtemps etc.

Elle n'est pas artificielle pour exprimer une provenance à l'occasion d'un voyage, comme dans l'exemple du douanier - ou encore devant un musée fermé pour cause de grève: "Mais je viens (spécialement) du Japon!" 

Mais c'est vrai que, quand on est amené à se présenter, par exemple dans un groupe de participants qui ne se connaissent pas, un Français aura tendanceà dire: "Bonjour, je m'appelle Bernard, j'ai 38 ans, je suis Français..." et pas "je viens de France", alors qu'on le dirait naturellement en anglais.


----------



## iosonolobo

Comme on voit par les explications, le langage est rarement aussi précis comme votre question veut suggérer. Tout le monde cherche le sens parfait, et il n'existe pas.

Par un autre exemple où «venir de» marche: Supposez mon ami à faire le tour du monde et je lui demande «Par quelle route as-tu retourné?» Il peut facilement répondre «Je vins du Japon.» Mais il n'avait y habité jamais.

Tout seul, les mots sont ambigus. Il s'agit toujours du contexte.


----------



## iosonolobo

De ne confuser le temps passé avec le présent, je veut modifier mon exemple. Supposez que mon ami fait le tour du monde, et il *retourne* maintenant. Je lui demande (aux téléphone, peut-être)«Par quelle route *retourne*-tu?». Il peut réponder «Je *viens du* Japon.»

Ça va?


----------



## Aoyama

> Elle n'est pas artificielle pour exprimer une provenance à l'occasion d'un voyage, comme dans l'exemple du douanier - ou encore devant un musée fermé pour cause de grève: "Mais je viens (spécialement) du Japon!"


Absolument, mais là on insiste bien sur la _provenance_ (qui peut aussi être un éloignement) et pas sur la simple origine (il y a une différence).
On dira bien, pour un train, un avion : il vient de Nice, il vient de Miami.
Les gens de ma génération se rappelleront peut-être de Mike Bran(d)t, un chanteur israélien qui eut son heure de gloire en France ,en Belgique et en Suisse dans les années 70 et qui chantait "je suis venu d'un pays lointain".
Dans la même veine, Kenji SAWADA (un chanteur japonais de la même génération, encore vivant) pouvait chanter (en français) "Mon amour je suis venu du bout du monde" ... en 1969.
[video link removed]


----------



## petitm

Si j'ai bien compris, "je viens de" se placerait à mi-chemin entre "je suis originaire de" et "je suis venu de". Car il est plus question d'un attribut : _provenance_, qui n'est pourtant pas l'_origine_ ("je suis originaire de"), que d'une action ("je suis venu de").

Effectivement, en japonais, on peut dire son origine avec une locution semblable, mais là on met le verbe au passé.

Au fait, peut-on dire "je viens d'ici même", quand on parle à Paris, par exemple, et pour dire qu'on est Parisien de naissance?


----------



## Punky Zoé

petitm said:


> Au fait, peut-on dire "je viens d'ici même", quand on parle à Paris, par exemple, et pour dire qu'on est Parisien de naissance?


Non, dans ce cas, on dira "je suis d'ici (même)".


----------



## petitm

D'accord, merci . Donc, dans "je viens de", il y a quand même la notion de mouvement, de déplacement...


----------



## Punky Zoé

oui, c'est ça, de quelqu'un qui a été déplacé de son lieu d'origine.


----------



## Aoyama

> Non, dans ce cas, on dira "je suis d'ici (même)".


Oui, mais je n'utiliserais pas "même" à moins d'être né dans la maison où l'on se trouve ...



> Effectivement, en japonais, on peut dire son origine avec une locution semblable, mais là on met le verbe au passé.


Oui, parce que là, la _question idiomatique_ est : "vous êtes venu d'où/de quel pays ?", tournure qui ne s'emploie pas habituellement en français.
Par contre, _entre Français_ (pas exclusivement mais plus fréquemment qu'avec un étranger), on pourra demander : "vous êtes d'où ?" ("vous venez d'où" beaucoup moins fréquent) : je suis du 93, je suis du Nord, je suis d'ici etc.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Aoyama said:


> Oui, mais je n'utiliserais pas "même" à moins d'être né dans la maison où l'on se trouve ...


C'était juste une allusion à une phrase type "je suis d'agen même", qui se prononce avec l'accent...


----------



## Aoyama

C'est une phrase de gendarme ...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Aoyama said:


> C'est une phrase de gendarme ...


Ah bon ? c'est une expression locale, non ?


----------



## Aoyama

C'est cela même .


----------

